# Songs that challenge your matrimonial stability



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The FNM tune came up on my playlist and reminded me of my wife's first time reaction of WTF?!?. Same with the Nels Cline tune in which she was wondering if I was ok....ha ha ha 

Any on your end?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I rather liked that Nels Cline number. I doubt I could have it on in the car with my better half in attendance, but I liked it. I also liked the Cline "workout" Youtube fed me immediately after.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Great thread idea. My wife’s music tends to be more offensive than mine tho says I.


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Every time I play anything by Radiohead my wife threatens to file for divorce. 
She thinks the Thom Yorke sounds like he is whining all the time


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My wife is so acclimated to my varied tastes, there are very few she will make negative editorials about.

@Alex total kudos on the FNM tune tho, I need to dive deeper than ‘the big hit album’ on them.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have this song on my iTunes list. When it came on the bluetooth one afternoon, she looked at me like I was out of my tree and had a third arm growing out of my forehead. It was quite funny really.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I like to play Friends by White Stripes. Wifey hates it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

One of my favorite albums is Peter Gabriel's So, for some reason Herself hates it?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

A buddy once told me he'd never get involved with someone who didn't share the same basic musical interests.
My other buddy looked at him like he'd blown a brain gasket.
But I saw the genius there... music they love says a lot about a person that would likely take years to figure out otherwise.

She gets a strange look re the occasional James Taylor tune. 
She's more into Sabbath, Joplin, Led Zep, Stones kind of things.
I'm truly blessed 😅


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I've always had a soft spot for Rotting Christ, it's just one of those guilty pleasures. But that's what the car stereo is for, it's my sanctuary.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

keto said:


> My wife is so acclimated to my varied tastes, there are very few she will make negative editorials about.
> 
> @Alex total kudos on the FNM tune tho, I need to dive deeper than ‘the big hit album’ on them.


One of my favourite albums is "King for a Day" which mixes all kinds of genres....this funky tune with horns and Patton's vocals is superb.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Mountain Jam or any Grateful Dead tune


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

My wife can't stand that I like steel panther, but they don't get played at home because of the kids.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

H-A-T-R-E-D by Tonio K


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think we just accepted that while there is an overlap in music tastes--for the most part we don't overlap.
And we just deal with that--so if I am driving by myself, I'm cranking tunes--and other times I'm using headphones...
I try to not judge people's musical tastes--but so many judge mine.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

MarkM said:


> One of my favorite albums is Peter Gabriel's So, for some reason Herself hates it?


If I remember correctly, you need to play it on a ghetto blaster held over your head.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My husband never says a word. Oh I am lying actually. I wanted to listen to some jazz because I was trying to analyze what I was listening to. Not like listening to the 12 bar blues because you exactly what’s coming your way. Anyhow, he comes into the room and says WTF are you listening to? I explained what I was doing an then he left.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

zontar said:


> I try to not judge people's musical tastes--but so many judge mine.


Don't leave us hangin, how bad could it be?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The Dead Milkmen were my fav band when I was in HS, GWAR was a close 2nd. Both make my better half cringe.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I wrote a song about my wife called "You Just Don't Want to be Satisfied." One day it came on the music rotation. Within one line, she stared me down and said "That's about me, isn't it?"


----------



## dropthebeat (Apr 29, 2009)

Our tastes overlap by about 70% and typically my partner will at least tolerate things I’m into, but not only did she turn this off, she made me pull the car over until she calmed down.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

CathodeRay said:


> Don't leave us hangin, how bad could it be?


I like my musical tastes--it's just Ii tend to the heavier & the bluesier or on the other hand classical music.

Although I also listen to the Shaggs and the Bonzo Dog Band.

And she doesn't get the extended solo section of this one:





So nothing outlandish--just different tastes


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

How did it get on the "music rotation", Doug?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> How did it get on the "music rotation", Doug?


Accidentally, of course.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

We agree on so much music, there's really not much need to step out of our mutual tastes while we're in the house (or car) together. But, if I'm alone I like to crank (any) Sabbath (but particularly) "_Sabbath Bloody Sabbath_". That does not go over well when she arrives home. Neither does Megadeth, Royal Blood, Them Crooked Vultures, Queen's of the Stone Age, etc... harder stuff. 

But, I can't F**KING stand April Wine, so....


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> We agree on so much music, there's really not much need to step out of our mutual tastes while we're in the house (or car) together. But, if I'm alone I like to crank (any) Sabbath (but particularly) "_Sabbath Bloody Sabbath_". That does not go over well when she arrives home. Neither does Megadeth, Royal Blood, Them Crooked Vultures, Queen's of the Stone Age, etc... harder stuff.
> 
> But, I can't F**KING stand April Wine, so....


I'm laughing because the cover band I played in were HUGE April Wine fans to the point that calling us a tribute band would have been appropriate. SBS is one of the great hard rock albums imo and was on my turntable a lot in my youth. I will give it a spin this week. The song "A National Acrobat" is sublime.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This would not go over well.
But I like to watch it every few months (In moderation)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This one was caused a bit of a rift way back when. Hint, it ain't the song... 

_"Are you watching that AGAIN?!?!?!"_


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

It probably doesnt help that I look over and smile when this song comes on.





This was a recent road trip hatred of hers. No love for edm apparently. I dig it though!


----------

